# My 1st ever time almost hitting 911 and pulling my gun



## Scotto (Dec 6, 2018)

It happened in Jacksonville Florida, 8pm ish. The young man gets in back and asks me if I have a cash card. I ask, " What is a cash card?" He then said a thing to get cash. I said, " Oh a debit card". He then said yeah and I told him nope, I only have savings(Total lie). Then he asks about people who pay with cash which was another odd question since he should already know how Uber/Lyft pays. His questions just continued to seem like he was sizing me up. He then started talking about needing to get money to send to his baby mama. I told him that Walmart has moneygram and it is instant, very low fee etc. He said he didn't have money to send. Then I happen to look at his drop off and it is an an area I never accept rides from at night. I subtlely opened up my 911 emergency button on my phone, unholster my 357 and lay it under my left thigh ready to at least get one shot off if something happened. Then he gets a call, says something real quiet like " Nah man, Im gonna stop now, ill hit you up after". He then says I can drop him off where we were, still a good few miles from his destination. Needless to say, I was freaked out but surprised how calm I was. I honestly think this kid was trying to see if I was worth robbing. If we denied every ride without a photo or being the named person, there would be no rides. People like this kid are why many, many drivers I know refuse any ride from particular zip codes. Have a Merry safe Christmas everyone and be careful out there.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Cool story bro....


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Dialed up 357 before 911.

Well done Bubba.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Pull a gun in close quarters, very smart.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm in Utah where crime is a joke. I mean, we have it, it's just much less common. I live in SoCal for 15 years. I laugh when people here complain about crime. 

Regardless, I'd pack heat if I weren't lazy enough to go through the concealed carry course. I pack pepper spray instead. Never had to use yet. 

Don't you think a 357 is a bit of overkill though? I'd probably just pack a glock or even derringer. A 357, especially if you have hollow points, is going to make a real big mess in your back seat


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

losiglow said:


> I'm in Utah where crime is a joke. I mean, we have it, it's just much less common. I live in SoCal for 15 years. I laugh when people here complain about crime.
> 
> Regardless, I'd pack heat if I weren't lazy enough to go through the concealed carry course. I pack pepper spray instead. Never had to use yet.
> 
> Don't you think a 357 is a bit of overkill though? I'd probably just pack a glock or even derringer. A 357, especially if you have hollow points, is going to make a real big mess in your back seat


Glock is not necessarily a small caliber. It exists in 45 cal, 357, 9mm and others (including 22).
I carry a .22 cal mini mag 5 shot revolver that is so small it can be covered completely with my hand. Carried in a shirt pocket it is invisible (be careful bending over - it is a real conversation stopper when you drop it at someone's feet. lol).


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Ah, for some reason I thought glocks were 9mm. Shows what I know.  I own a 9mm Beretta, an AR and a 12-Gauge but I'm definitely not a gun expert.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Cash? lol, no. I'm driving strangers at night because I owe every body in town money, rent, child support, it does not end does it?

"I was hoping for a cash tip so I could get something to eat tonight"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> Cash? lol, no. I'm driving strangers at night because I owe every body in town money.
> 
> "I was hoping for a cash tip so I could get something to eat tonight"


I had someone threaten to sue me once. I laughed and said, "Hell, you don't have to sue me. I got my net worth right here in my pocket." I pulled out some bills and change and said, "Looks like $2.83 plus a pocket lint covered breath mint. If you will settle for everything I have, I will draw up the release papers ..."
Defused hand grenade.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Scotto said:


> It happened in Jacksonville Florida, 8pm ish. The young man gets in back and asks me if I have a cash card. I ask, " What is a cash card?" He then said a thing to get cash. I said, " Oh a debit card". He then said yeah and I told him nope, I only have savings(Total lie). Then he asks about people who pay with cash which was another odd question since he should already know how Uber/Lyft pays. His questions just continued to seem like he was sizing me up. He then started talking about needing to get money to send to his baby mama. I told him that Walmart has moneygram and it is instant, very low fee etc. He said he didn't have money to send. Then I happen to look at his drop off and it is an an area I never accept rides from at night. I subtlely opened up my 911 emergency button on my phone, unholster my 357 and lay it under my left thigh ready to at least get one shot off if something happened. Then he gets a call, says something real quiet like " Nah man, Im gonna stop now, ill hit you up after". He then says I can drop him off where we were, still a good few miles from his destination. Needless to say, I was freaked out but surprised how calm I was. I honestly think this kid was trying to see if I was worth robbing. If we denied every ride without a photo or being the named person, there would be no rides. People like this kid are why many, many drivers I know refuse any ride from particular zip codes. Have a Merry safe Christmas everyone and be careful out there.


<3 stay safe.



losiglow said:


> Ah, for some reason I thought glocks were 9mm. Shows what I know.  I own a 9mm Beretta, an AR and a 12-Gauge but I'm definitely not a gun expert.


They can be. I have a Glock17 9mm


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I had someone threaten to sue me once. I laughed and said, "Hell, you don't have to sue me. I got my net worth right here in my pocket." I pulled out some bills and change and said, "Looks like $2.83 plus a pocket lint covered breath mint. If you will settle for everything I have, I will draw up the release papers ..."
> Defused hand grenade.


Ha! Why did he want to sue you?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

losiglow said:


> Ha! Why did he want to sue you?


Oh hell, I don't even remember.
I think it was when my wife owned a book store, and a customer was complaining about something stupid. 
I was known, back in those days, as "The Book Nazi". 
I did AP, AR, Payroll, scheduling, ordering inventory, etc.
Wifey and the employees kept me away from the customers; unless, things got shitty and they needed "The Book Nazi".

NO MORE BOOKS FOR YOU. OUT. OUT!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Glock is not necessarily a small caliber. It exists in 45 cal, 357, 9mm and others (including 22).
> I carry a .22 cal mini mag 5 shot revolver that is so small it can be covered completely with my hand. Carried in a shirt pocket it is invisible (be careful bending over - it is a real conversation stopper when you drop it at someone's feet. lol).


Yea but will that pea shooter actually stop a criminal on drugs with murder in his eyes in time?

9mm would be the minimum for my daily carry, currently carrying a 40S&W.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Don't you think a 357 is a bit of overkill though? I'd probably just pack a glock or even derringer. A 357, especially if you have hollow points, is going to make a real big mess in your back seat


My CC weapon is .357 magnum loaded with CorBon DPX hollow points. https://www.smith-wesson.com/firearms/model-340-pd

Shoot someone with a .22 how much less of a mess do you think will be in your backseat? You might have a mess in the front seat because the 1 shot stop percentage is much lower. Also, when using a weapon in self defense the mess after is the last thing on my mind.

Scotto I recommend a CCW insurance policy, they will cover all of your leagal fees and hire a good attorney to represent you in the aftermath.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Yea but will that pea shooter actually stop a criminal on drugs with murder in his eyes in time?


Maybe not, it is better than nothing, and it is so easy to conceal.
I said something like that to my gunsmith and he said "22 caliber has killed more people than any other caliber. And that mini-mag load is nasty - it has a lot in common with the .380 caliber in ballistic gelatin, especially the hollow point premium ammo you use. It it not effective for ranges of more than 6 feet - but if you are that far away you shouldn't be shooting, you should be running." 
Or, as my mom once said "it's not the caliber, its the placement -- the first one to get a round into their opponents left eye is the winner." She was an outstanding shot.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I had someone threaten to sue me once. I laughed and said, "Hell, you don't have to sue me. I got my net worth right here in my pocket." I pulled out some bills and change and said, "Looks like $2.83 plus a pocket lint covered breath mint. If you will settle for everything I have, I will draw up the release papers ..."
> Defused hand grenade.


You have $2.83????

Jelly....


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a 380 LCP, but don't feel any need to carry while driving rideshare. Small town, little crime, no neighborhoods that scare me, and I don't drive at night.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Gilby said:


> but don't feel any need to carry while driving rideshare. Small town, little crime, no neighborhoods that scare me


Most people they interview after a murder or violent crime say, "We never thought something like that could happen here"


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

LAuberX said:


> rent, child support, it does not end does it?


The mob, don't forget the mob.



Scotto said:


> unholster my 357


It's been proven that a .357 has a much faster response time than a 911.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

seems like OP is not winning , with pay cuts and almost being robbed. maga not working out well.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Scotto said:


> It happened in Jacksonville Florida, 8pm ish. The young man gets in back and asks me if I have a cash card. I ask, " What is a cash card?" He then said a thing to get cash. I said, " Oh a debit card". He then said yeah and I told him nope, I only have savings(Total lie). Then he asks about people who pay with cash which was another odd question since he should already know how Uber/Lyft pays. His questions just continued to seem like he was sizing me up. He then started talking about needing to get money to send to his baby mama. I told him that Walmart has moneygram and it is instant, very low fee etc. He said he didn't have money to send. Then I happen to look at his drop off and it is an an area I never accept rides from at night. I subtlely opened up my 911 emergency button on my phone, unholster my 357 and lay it under my left thigh ready to at least get one shot off if something happened. Then he gets a call, says something real quiet like " Nah man, Im gonna stop now, ill hit you up after". He then says I can drop him off where we were, still a good few miles from his destination. Needless to say, I was freaked out but surprised how calm I was. I honestly think this kid was trying to see if I was worth robbing. If we denied every ride without a photo or being the named person, there would be no rides. People like this kid are why many, many drivers I know refuse any ride from particular zip codes. Have a Merry safe Christmas everyone and be careful out there.


This uber driver pulled a gun on a pax in Denver that made him feel unsafe.
That's a prison jump suit he's wearing.
He thought he was within his rights
He's still incarcerated

Does he look happy?
Does he look like he wished he never had the piece in the vehicle?
Does he look like he knows his life has changed 4Ever?


----------



## R1d1qls (Nov 21, 2018)

Are you left handed? If not, you would be in for a big surprise if you try to aim back with your right hand. Also, you most likely would either loose grip on the gun or break your wrist. I would suggest something lighter and easier to handle in close quarters and a lot of practice shooting with your left hand. Also, that 357 would basically be similar to a concussion grenade inside your car.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Does he look like he wished he never had the piece in the vehicle?


He looks like he wishes he had CCW safe to cover his bail and legal fees. But, he is alive and might not be if he hadn't pulled his weapon.

https://ccwsafe.com


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Scotto said:


> It happened in Jacksonville Florida, 8pm ish. The young man gets in back and asks me if I have a cash card. I ask, " What is a cash card?" He then said a thing to get cash. I said, " Oh a debit card". He then said yeah and I told him nope, I only have savings(Total lie). Then he asks about people who pay with cash which was another odd question since he should already know how Uber/Lyft pays. His questions just continued to seem like he was sizing me up. He then started talking about needing to get money to send to his baby mama. I told him that Walmart has moneygram and it is instant, very low fee etc. He said he didn't have money to send. Then I happen to look at his drop off and it is an an area I never accept rides from at night. I subtlely opened up my 911 emergency button on my phone, unholster my 357 and lay it under my left thigh ready to at least get one shot off if something happened. Then he gets a call, says something real quiet like " Nah man, Im gonna stop now, ill hit you up after". He then says I can drop him off where we were, still a good few miles from his destination. Needless to say, I was freaked out but surprised how calm I was. I honestly think this kid was trying to see if I was worth robbing. If we denied every ride without a photo or being the named person, there would be no rides. People like this kid are why many, many drivers I know refuse any ride from particular zip codes. Have a Merry safe Christmas everyone and be careful out there.


We will be reading about you in the news. You are not cut out for this job. You cannot read people and situations. You're going to end up shooting someone. The prosecutor for your murder trial will use this post of your predilection for being a trigger happy ride shre driver. My advice: delete this post. Leave your 357 in the safe. Better yet, sell it.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

EphLux said:


> The prosecutor for your murder trial will use this post of your predilection for being a trigger happy ride shre driver. My advice: delete this post. Leave your 357 in the safe. Better yet, sell it.


Yeah, sell it, cheap. I'll give you $100. I would rather have a prosecutor read this in a trial than have something else read at my eulogy.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

If someone is robbing you with a gun, just give up the Goddam wallet and be as friendly about it as possible. Or go to the atm and give him money. set up a go fund me or talk to your bank and get your money back. That .357 is going to ruin your life, bro.



Bbonez said:


> Yeah, sell it, cheap. I'll give you $100. I would rather have a prosecutor read this in a trial than have something else read at my eulogy.


Nobody is going to kill you while robbing you unless make sudden moves or you try to act like ****ing John Wayne. A buddy of mine lost his life making a quick move to hand gunman his wallet, gunman interpreted as reaching for a weapon.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

EphLux said:


> If someone is robbing you with a gun, just give up the Goddam wallet and be as friendly about it as possible. Or go to the atm and give him money. set up a go fund me or talk to your bank and get your money back. That .357 is going to ruin your life, bro.


No, what will ruin your life is not having a weapon when you need it. I can see EphLux now, goes to ATM withdrawals all his money gives to man with a gun then gets shot (nobody wants witnesses to armed robbery). But you do you, and we will continue to protect ourselves.



EphLux said:


> Nobody is going to kill you while robbing you unless make sudden moves or you try to act like @@@@ing John Wayne. A buddy of mine lost his life making a quick move to hand gunman his wallet, gunman interpreted as reaching for a weapon.


You say:
Nobody is gonna kill you during a robbery....my friend died in robbery.

You are a fast learner


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> He looks like he wishes he had CCW safe to cover his bail and legal fees. But, he is alive and might not be if he hadn't pulled his weapon.
> 
> https://ccwsafe.com


Nonsense

As far as the courts are concerned, he's the criminal


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> No, what will ruin your life is not having a weapon when you need it. I can see EphLux now, goes to ATM withdrawals all his money gives to man with a gun then gets shot (nobody wants witnesses to armed robbery). But you do you, and we will continue to protect ourselves.
> 
> You say:
> Nobody is gonna kill you during a robbery....my friend died in robbery.
> ...


If you are an Uber driver packing heat, you are most definitely living in a fantasy world. I truly feel sorry for any smuck who has so little street skills that he cannot diffuse an armed robbery by simply coughing up the wallet, saying a "God bless you my brother". You get killed in a street robbery for not having empathy. If you kill the street robber, you will be facing tens to hundreds of thousands in legal fees to remain out of jail. This idiot pulled out his 357 based on some simple questions. Likely he was merely nervous. Learn to control your fear or get the **** out of this gig.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> As far as the courts are concerned, he's the criminal


Now that's nonsense, most courts have a high lever of respect for the constitution and believe "innocent until proven guilty ".

What about my post did you find nonsensical?

If he had ccw safe, his bail would be posted and he would be at home.



EphLux said:


> If you are an Uber driver packing heat, you are most definitely living in a fantasy world. I truly feel sorry for any smuck who has so little street skills that he cannot diffuse an armed robbery by simply coughing up the wallet, saying a "God bless you my brother".


I believe you are the one in a fantasy world, you think you have the chops to talk your way out of being murdered by a psychotic meth head. I would rather even the odds up and have a weapon.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> psychotic meth head...


please 
just go back to your Mortal Kombat and binge browsing of GlockTalk


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

EphLux said:


> just go back to your Mortal Kombat and binge browsing of GlockTalk


I don't have a Mortal Combat to go back to & I have never heard of GlockTalk. Probably because I only have 1 Glock and dont like it that much. I prefer my Smith and Wessons.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Maybe not, it is better than nothing, and it is so easy to conceal.
> I said something like that to my gunsmith and he said "22 caliber has killed more people than any other caliber. And that mini-mag load is nasty - it has a lot in common with the .380 caliber in ballistic gelatin, especially the hollow point premium ammo you use. It it not effective for ranges of more than 6 feet - but if you are that far away you shouldn't be shooting, you should be running."
> Or, as my mom once said "it's not the caliber, its the placement -- the first one to get a round into their opponents left eye is the winner." She was an outstanding shot.


I'm not saying the guy aint gonna die, eventually, the concern is how quickly they'll die. Quick enough to save your life? Maybe if you had 30 rounds to punch enough holes in them as fast as possible but 5 rounds? Whens the last time you were at the range? Whens the last time you did draw fire from conceal? Whens the last time you did confined firing? Whens the last time youge done off hand shooting, in confined space?

Youre only ever 70% of how good you were at the range at any given time ..worse as time goes on . having a higher caliber with some stopping power will give you more leeway.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

What about a revolver that fires .410 shotgun shells?

The video below is rather compelling.





.

.410 shotgun shells loaded with 00 buck shot has eight pellets, no?

http://www.410handguns.com/spd410_shot_sizes.html


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

I like this guy, he has lots of YouTube weapon videos.
A retired English teacher (good communication skills)
With a compound in Tennessee
and he knows, and will teach u everything about weapons.
He's also a crack-shot


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

You should know as a driver, guns are not allowed on you. That makes other pax feel unsafe! What is wrong with you? You should be banned from the platform. That is a very stupid move. What if someone got a hold of your gun? Uber should ban you!! If you're still reading this, I'm only messing around. Good for you, you made us proud. The only thing I'll disagree on is that maga hoodie in your picture, otherwise good job getting ready to defend yourself.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

JTTwentySeven said:


> You should know as a driver, guns are not allowed on you. That makes other pax feel unsafe! What is wrong with you? You should be banned from the platform. That is a very stupid move. What if someone got a hold of your gun? Uber should ban you!! If you're still reading this, I'm only messing around. Good for you, you made us proud. The only thing I'll disagree on is that maga hoodie in your picture, otherwise good job getting ready to defend yourself.


However Seriously,
If YOU NEED a weapon to feel safe while driving uber & lyft's clients.....
...YOU'RE in the wrong business.

That's coming from a NYC u/l driver who is neither big nor tough.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Scotto said:


> I honestly think this kid was trying to see if I was worth robbing.


You did great. You saw the threat, were ready, did not help him target you! The "let me off here" was the give-away. Glad you are safe.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I dont bring a wallet when I drive. I hide my debit card in one of those emergency saftey kits in my cargo area w the spare tire and I keep my drivers lic w my ins and registration. I also make sure I have $30-$40 cash in my console. The cash serves two purposes. 1) tolls, 2) in case I get robbed, I can tell whoever that I don't bring my wallet with me in case I get robbed and that all I have is $40 in the console for tolls and food. 

I also keep a stun gun and pepper spray on me. That's more for any situation that should arise where someone is mad/drunk/high/crazy enough to attack me. I can handle myself and don't scare easy but Im not interested in getting an assault charge. The stun gun is to give me time to get out of the car and then pepper spray is in case whoever is in the car decides to follow me. If some sh*t goes down in my car and turns physical I'm outta there. Maybe back in the day when I was younger I would have effed someone up (or attempted to lol) for trying me but not anymore. I know of a guy who did 3 years because a guy started swinging at him in front of a bar and he clocked the dude, and the dude hit his head on the curb and died. It wasn't an Uber situation, just a standard bar fight but still.

Having said all that Im still only under 200 rides but I haven't been in any type of situation yet where I've felt even remotely unsafe. I've picked up some rough looking characters but they were just trying to get from point A to point B and I never felt like I was being sized up.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I carry $200 in cash and no cards with me. I fill up ahead of time before going out. I'll gladly get shaken down for $200 if I live.

But if you had shot him in the face, would you have tried for a cleaning fee? Bodily fluids pay the most!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> I carry $200 in cash and no cards with me. I fill up ahead of time before going out. I'll gladly get shaken down for $200 if I live.
> 
> But if you had shot him in the face, would you have tried for a cleaning fee? Bodily fluids pay the most!


Yeah, those Lancaster Amish gangs can really be a hoot


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Yeah, those Lancaster Amish gangs can really be a hoot


I seldom drive in Lancaster. But I have been robbed at gunpoint before in Lancaster County. More so referring to things in Reading, PA. In 2014 they were behind: Compton, Trenton, and Camden.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> I seldom drive in Lancaster. But I have been robbed at gunpoint before in Lancaster County. More so referring to things in Reading, PA. In 2014 they were behind: Compton, Trenton, and Camden.


I feel luck I only deal with BX, BK, QNS & Manhattan.
Must be rough out past the GWB



BikingBob said:


> I carry $200 in cash and no cards with me. I fill up ahead of time before going out. I'll gladly get shaken down for $200 if I live.
> 
> But if you had shot him in the face, would you have tried for a cleaning fee? Bodily fluids pay the most!


$200 cash & no cc 
Is it 1980 in Lancaster?

U sort of set yourself up as a target. 
:stig: What do u drive and where?? :blackalien:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Scotto said:


> It happened in Jacksonville Florida, 8pm ish. The young man gets in back and asks me if I have a cash card. I ask, " What is a cash card?" He then said a thing to get cash. I said, " Oh a debit card". He then said yeah and I told him nope, I only have savings(Total lie). Then he asks about people who pay with cash which was another odd question since he should already know how Uber/Lyft pays. His questions just continued to seem like he was sizing me up. He then started talking about needing to get money to send to his baby mama. I told him that Walmart has moneygram and it is instant, very low fee etc. He said he didn't have money to send. Then I happen to look at his drop off and it is an an area I never accept rides from at night. I subtlely opened up my 911 emergency button on my phone, unholster my 357 and lay it under my left thigh ready to at least get one shot off if something happened. Then he gets a call, says something real quiet like " Nah man, Im gonna stop now, ill hit you up after". He then says I can drop him off where we were, still a good few miles from his destination. Needless to say, I was freaked out but surprised how calm I was. I honestly think this kid was trying to see if I was worth robbing. If we denied every ride without a photo or being the named person, there would be no rides. People like this kid are why many, many drivers I know refuse any ride from particular zip codes. Have a Merry safe Christmas everyone and be careful out there.


I'm glad nothing happened.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Yea but will that pea shooter actually stop a criminal on drugs with murder in his eyes in time?


Yes, it will. Don't discount the value of the FIBS syndrome on the bad guy (****, I've Been Shot!).


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Nonsense
> 
> As far as the courts are concerned, he's the criminal


yeah I'm in Denver and following this closely. Who knows what transpired between then (possibly they may have know each other from outside) but fact is he claimed self defense and is now going to trial for murder.

And, something most don't consider, even if he's found not-guilty that doesn't mean the victim's family can't come after him civilly for whatever assets he has.

So yes shooting someone may save your life, but a firearm owner better exercise extreme, rapid, and conscientious decision making in that second - because if they DO save their own life that life will be completely changed forever.

I get the whole "Better to be judged by 12..." line and it's a fun thing to say, but the reality is the second you pull the trigger your life as you know it is done. Your life as a free person (even if not in jail) is done, and it's now owned but the courts, lawyers, dealing with assets, legal issues, work issues, and now as a public figure your reputation and legacy is all entailed in that one moment in time. Better hope that self defense was right, AND more importantly can be proven right.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Scotto said:


> It happened in Jacksonville Florida, 8pm ish. The young man gets in back and asks me if I have a cash card. I ask, " What is a cash card?" He then said a thing to get cash. I said, " Oh a debit card". He then said yeah and I told him nope, I only have savings(Total lie). Then he asks about people who pay with cash which was another odd question since he should already know how Uber/Lyft pays. His questions just continued to seem like he was sizing me up. He then started talking about needing to get money to send to his baby mama. I told him that Walmart has moneygram and it is instant, very low fee etc. He said he didn't have money to send. Then I happen to look at his drop off and it is an an area I never accept rides from at night. I subtlely opened up my 911 emergency button on my phone, unholster my 357 and lay it under my left thigh ready to at least get one shot off if something happened. Then he gets a call, says something real quiet like " Nah man, Im gonna stop now, ill hit you up after". He then says I can drop him off where we were, still a good few miles from his destination. Needless to say, I was freaked out but surprised how calm I was. I honestly think this kid was trying to see if I was worth robbing. If we denied every ride without a photo or being the named person, there would be no rides. People like this kid are why many, many drivers I know refuse any ride from particular zip codes. Have a Merry safe Christmas everyone and be careful out there.


Never call 911 until they are almost through BLEEDING !

One Testimony is Easier for Juries to Understand !

Capiche ?



steveK2016 said:


> Yea but will that pea shooter actually stop a criminal on drugs with murder in his eyes in time?
> 
> 9mm would be the minimum for my daily carry, currently carrying a 40S&W.


Shoot Him in eye.
Watch the.murder . . . go Away . . .

I have a Ruger Security 6 357 with a 2 1/2 " barrel.
Stainless steel.
Maintenence free besides scrubbing lead out of barrell after shooting a box or 2.
My wood grips are splitting.
Its got " Kick"
Fire envelops the gun.
2 1/2" barrel doesnt contain much fire or absorb much recoil.

But it fits in my back pocket.
And does not throw brass all over sidewalk like an auto.
In case i dont feel like sticking around to answer questions.

( thats how you spot undercover in dark.
Handshake. Shooting callous.)

Roll windows down before shooting in a closed vehicle.
You may avoid being deaf for life.
It will cause hearing loss & pain !

I shot it once in an open field with no hearing protection.
Real Pain.
Ringing for 3 Days.

If i shoot my gun in a car.
All a drug adduct will want to do is hold his ears and scream in pain.
Thats if i Dont shoot him.

He would go from thinking he was in control, to thinking tbe car Exploded in smoke and Deafening fire.
In fractions of a second.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> Yes, it will. Don't discount the value of the FIBS syndrome on the bad guy (@@@@, I've Been Shot!).


300lbs on PCP aint gonna register the FIBS factor with adrenaline pumping. Not 5 rounds of peas.


tohunt4me said:


> Never call 911 until they are almost through BLEEDING !
> 
> One Testimony is Easier for Juries to Understand !
> 
> ...


Good luck with that shot...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> 300lbs on PCP aint gonna register the FIBS factor with adrenaline pumping. Not 5 rounds of peas.
> 
> Good luck with that shot...


Luck has little to do with it.
I train left handed also in case i am ever incapacitated on the right.
Turning sideways lessens your profile target also when in a gun fight.

Odds are
If you ever need to use it.
It will be dark.
Use darkness to your advantage if need be
Sights on a blued weapon are harder to line up accurately in dark.
Training is expensive.
Ammunition costs

A common robber or gun thief has not bought ammunition for the gun he stole.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

105398 said:


> even if he's found not-guilty that doesn't mean the victim's family can't come after him civilly for whatever assets he has.


Did I mention CCWsafe will hire attorneys to represent you in the civil suit as well. Then if you lose they will pay up to $1M of the judgement.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

EphLux said:


> Nobody is going to kill you while robbing you unless make sudden moves or you try to act like @@@@ing John Wayne.


You seriously believe this? Your friend is dead...this realtor in Baltimore is dead. Some thieves kill regardless. At least being armed you have a chance.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

losiglow said:


> A 357, especially if you have hollow points, is going to make a real big mess in your back seat


Plus, firearms are a breach of Uber policy so no cleanup fee.



UberBastid said:


> Or, as my mom once said "it's not the caliber, its the placement -- the first one to get a round into their opponents left eye is the winner." She was an outstanding shot.


I want to go to Thanksgiving at your house.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Dialed up 357 before 911.
> 
> Well done Bubba.


Lead poisoning at 1600fps.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

EphLux said:


> That .357 is going to ruin your life, bro.


I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> Yes, it will. Don't discount the value of the FIBS syndrome on the bad guy (@@@@, I've Been Shot!).


... and that little gun makes some NOISE.
It is amazing to me how loud it is.
In a car ... it would hurt bad.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

...on the bright side-there is always someone out there who have a bigger gun then you...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

losiglow said:


> I'm in Utah where crime is a joke. I mean, we have it, it's just much less common. I live in SoCal for 15 years. I laugh when people here complain about crime.
> 
> Regardless, I'd pack heat if I weren't lazy enough to go through the concealed carry course. I pack pepper spray instead. Never had to use yet.
> 
> Don't you think a 357 is a bit of overkill though? I'd probably just pack a glock or even derringer. A 357, especially if you have hollow points, is going to make a real big mess in your back seat


That's why you get leather seats / seat covers. Just saying.



Gilby said:


> I have a 380 LCP, but don't feel any need to carry while driving rideshare. Small town, little crime, no neighborhoods that scare me, and I don't drive at night.


Gilby I have a Ruger LCP .380 as well. It's in a convient place. Not saying it's necessarily in my car. 

Love your new avatar. People like you are the heart and soul of this country. It would be cool to meet you someday.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> What about a revolver that fires .410 shotgun shells?
> 
> The video below is rather compelling.
> 
> ...


Great video. However does it consider the fact that handguns are far less accurate than long guns? That's a good reason to bug out with a long gun...hunting accuracy.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Love your new avatar. People like you are the heart and soul of this country. It would be cool to meet you someday.


Could happen. I will be in Middleton next Friday night and all day Saturday. Pretty busy with family stuff, though.


----------



## Sammi Kurr (May 10, 2017)

Scotto said:


> It happened in Jacksonville Florida, 8pm ish. The young man gets in back and asks me if I have a cash card. I ask, " What is a cash card?" He then said a thing to get cash. I said, " Oh a debit card". He then said yeah and I told him nope, I only have savings(Total lie). Then he asks about people who pay with cash which was another odd question since he should already know how Uber/Lyft pays. His questions just continued to seem like he was sizing me up. He then started talking about needing to get money to send to his baby mama. I told him that Walmart has moneygram and it is instant, very low fee etc. He said he didn't have money to send. Then I happen to look at his drop off and it is an an area I never accept rides from at night. I subtlely opened up my 911 emergency button on my phone, unholster my 357 and lay it under my left thigh ready to at least get one shot off if something happened. Then he gets a call, says something real quiet like " Nah man, Im gonna stop now, ill hit you up after". He then says I can drop him off where we were, still a good few miles from his destination. Needless to say, I was freaked out but surprised how calm I was. I honestly think this kid was trying to see if I was worth robbing. If we denied every ride without a photo or being the named person, there would be no rides. People like this kid are why many, many drivers I know refuse any ride from particular zip codes. Have a Merry safe Christmas everyone and be careful out there.


You handled that pretty good. I've been contemplating having Tasers installed IN my seats. The activate and protrude out when a button is pushed. I don't need/want even a smartass in my car.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

RaleighUber said:


> You seriously believe this? Your friend is dead...this realtor in Baltimore is dead. Some thieves kill regardless. At least being armed you have a chance.


My friend was an internationally known opera singer with no street smarts. Robber was armed. Friend reached for his vest pocket quickly to give robber his wallet. Robber shot him thinking he was reaching for "his .357". Friend did not die immediately, but after relaying all this info to law enforcement.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> most courts have a high lever of respect for the constitution and believe "innocent until proven guilty ".


And it will STILL cost you upwards of $10,000 to get yourself cleared. That's even in Texas where I live.

There's no way I'd ever interact with the legal system as a potential defendant in a criminal case without the best lawyer I could afford. Just wanting to "tell the nice officer your side of the story" increases the likelihood of jail time for you. His job is to help a state's attorney to get you convicted of something.

You're better off just handing over some cash. Both from the likelihood of living through it, and from the standpoint of what it costs you when the whole thing us over. Not to mention the hearing loss that WILL happen.

I know that doesn't feel like a satisfying outcome, especially when you're dealing with an armed robber who really deserves to be offed. But that's the reality of it.

I don't carry, but if I did, it would only be to protect me from stupid people who think they'd like to overpower me and physically abuse me.

Christine


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Luck has little to do with it.
> I train left handed also in case i am ever incapacitated on the right.
> Turning sideways lessens your profile target also when in a gun fight.
> 
> ...


Yo tohunt4me - remind me, NEVER gun fight with you. Please&Thanks!


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Scotto said:


> It happened in Jacksonville Florida, 8pm ish. The young man gets in back and asks me if I have a cash card. I ask, " What is a cash card?" He then said a thing to get cash. I said, " Oh a debit card". He then said yeah and I told him nope, I only have savings(Total lie). Then he asks about people who pay with cash which was another odd question since he should already know how Uber/Lyft pays. His questions just continued to seem like he was sizing me up. He then started talking about needing to get money to send to his baby mama. I told him that Walmart has moneygram and it is instant, very low fee etc. He said he didn't have money to send. Then I happen to look at his drop off and it is an an area I never accept rides from at night. I subtlely opened up my 911 emergency button on my phone, unholster my 357 and lay it under my left thigh ready to at least get one shot off if something happened. Then he gets a call, says something real quiet like " Nah man, Im gonna stop now, ill hit you up after". He then says I can drop him off where we were, still a good few miles from his destination. Needless to say, I was freaked out but surprised how calm I was. I honestly think this kid was trying to see if I was worth robbing. If we denied every ride without a photo or being the named person, there would be no rides. People like this kid are why many, many drivers I know refuse any ride from particular zip codes. Have a Merry safe Christmas everyone and be careful out there.


I don't believe this story one bit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RaleighUber said:


> You seriously believe this? Your friend is dead...this realtor in Baltimore is dead. Some thieves kill regardless. At least being armed you have a chance.


2 time Losers kill.
Rapists KILL.
IF THEY LOOKING AT LIFE IF CAUGHT
THEY KNOW NO WITNESS
NO TESTIMONEY
MAKES CONVICTION HARDER.

THEY ARE TAUGHT IN PRISON TO KILL THE VICTIM.



UberLaLa said:


> Yo tohunt4me - remind me, NEVER gun fight with you. Please&Thanks!


How about PAINT BALL GUNS ?
Going to ground or prone lessens your target silhouette in dark also.
Shoot , move , get low. Repeat.
If you cant reach good cover first.

Imagine
Your opponent sees muzzle flash at standing level.
Then suddenly its on ground coming from left.
Too much for many to process.
Beat the clock.
Get them before they get you.
Keep them confused.

Many can not process information quickly while dealing with fear


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> ...
> 
> *How about PAINT BALL GUNS ?*
> Going to ground or prone lessens your target silhouette in dark also.
> ...


DEAL!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have carried most of my adult life.
Mostly illegally, recently legal.

I have only felt the need TWO times in my whole adult life to actually draw, and only once aim. Never had to shoot. Maybe I've been fortunate, but I've always been able to use my brain and a quick right hook to get me out of trouble.

Just getting close to the need is life changing. Couldn't sleep the night I had to aim. My pulse was off the charts, and I bet my blood pressure was too. Scared the shit outta me, because I was taught that when you draw the time for talk is over. The last thing the bad guy should think is "oh shit, he has a gun ..." Both times, I had already made up my mind to shoot when I cleared my pocket. It was going to happen. A thousand things went through my mind, time slowed to a crawl, sounds and smells were amplified (including the smell of my own fear).

I really didn't want to hurt anyone, but I really really didn't want anyone to hurt me (or my wife, which was the reason for the aim incident). I wudda done it though.

I have been really, really pissed off before. Like wanting to squeeze the life out of someone with my bare hands and didn't even _consider _using the gun in my pocket. Most of the time I forget it's there. It's like a wallet to me, or my keys. It's just always there. Natural. You don't think about your wallet until you need it.

I had to go to the courthouse the other day. Walked right up, saw the screening area, thought "damn" and did a U-turn to go back to the car to put away my weapon. I saw one of the cops smile at me. When I came back I asked him "How many people do you see a day make a turn like that?" He grinned and said, "A lot. Probably a fourth." I was surprised, but I believe him. There's a lot of people out there like me, it's in their pocket all the time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I have carried most of my adult life.
> Mostly illegally, recently legal.
> 
> I have only felt the need TWO times in my whole adult life to actually draw, and only once aim. Never had to shoot. Maybe I've been fortunate, but I've always been able to use my brain and a quick right hook to get me out of trouble.
> ...


I only pulled mine on 2 people in many decades.
( i used to Not lead a " normal" life.)
Neither one ever knew.
Once was In my coat pocket.
The other was below window level of my car. But at correct angle.

They had No Clue.

They wisely decided to abate .

Perhaps they " sensed" play time was Over .


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I only pulled mine on 2 people in many decades.
> ( i used to Not lead a " normal" life.)
> Neither one ever knew.
> Once was In my coat pocket.
> ...


You and OU


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a permit but rarely carry. I do when I walk in the woods (we have coyotes and bears and some cougars have been seen here) or when I go to Detroit.

Reading this I suddenly remembered that I didn't even carry when I was in Vietnam. I was based in Taiwan, but frequently went into the combat zone for a couple of weeks at a time. We were issued a handgun and ammo before leaving Taiwan, but we always put it into a metal box in the back of our airplane and padlocked it. Why? It was a .38 revolver (!) and the bad guys had AK-47s. What's the use? Maybe to take my own life if I was about to be captured, but I doubt I could have done that.


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Don't drive at night too often but when I do, always carry my glock with me. I'm going home to my family, you better believe it......


----------



## kbb (Jul 15, 2016)

we had someone in POrtland this week use the 911 button and back up her car with the perps in it, because they were trying to grab her! all because she would not let them in the car with open containers of alcohol......good news...the 911 button works really well she said! meanwhile i am buying mace!


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

As much as I like visiting the US, reading this thread makes me ever so glad I do not live there.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kbb said:


> good news...the 911 button works really well she said!


This is the first I've ever heard anything good about it.

The last I heard, it doesn't actually call 9-1-1, but just calls Uber. And that's based on an e-mail Uber sent me.



UberBastid said:


> I really didn't want to hurt anyone, but I really really didn't want anyone to hurt me (or my wife, which was the reason for the aim incident). I wudda done it though.


Get your favorite carry weapon fitted with laser sights.

My Significant Other's brother is a retired city cop. He says (and I believe him) that if you want compliance, just light up that person with the laser on the handgun. It's a very graphic illustration of where the bullet is about to go.

Christine


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

If he talked during a movie or played his music loud, you could've shot him right on the spot.... Florida seems to be ok with that....


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Yea but will that pea shooter actually stop a criminal on drugs with murder in his eyes in time?
> 
> 9mm would be the minimum for my daily carry, currently carrying a 40S&W.


A gun on you is better than a gun you left at home.



EphLux said:


> Nobody is going to kill you while robbing you unless make sudden moves or you try to act like @@@@ing John Wayne. A buddy of mine lost his life making a quick move to hand gunman his wallet, gunman interpreted as reaching for a weapon.


There is no legitimate reason to trust that a violent criminal won't hurt or kill you after you do everything demanded. The blotters are full of cases of murders in which the perpetrator does just this.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Yea but will that pea shooter actually stop a criminal on drugs with murder in his eyes in time?
> 
> 9mm would be the minimum for my daily carry, currently carrying a 40S&W.


Nice to see some1 else that recognizes that .40 S&W is the superior Ammo for carry. 15+1 makes that gelatin shake...

what the heck is with u weirdo's & ur 357 hand cannons? if u miss the first shot, the recoil will make sure you miss the 2nd.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fargle said:


> A gun on you is better than a gun you left at home.
> .


Yup, and a big, heavy, uncomfortable 44 mag will be left on the dresser ... when you need it.
My little .22 mini mag is always there ... 
I'll put it up against your 44 mag on the dresser any time.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Nice to see some1 else that recognizes that .40 S&W is the superior Ammo for carry. 15+1 makes that gelatin shake...
> 
> what the heck is with u weirdo's & ur 357 hand cannons? if u miss the first shot, the recoil will make sure you miss the 2nd.


Thats why I love 40s&w it has the kick for stopping power but not too much that your followup shots are crap.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I don't believe this story one bit.


NOt even the Walmart and moneygram part????!!!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Scotto said:


> It happened in Jacksonville Florida, 8pm ish. The young man gets in back and asks me if I have a cash card. I ask, " What is a cash card?" He then said a thing to get cash. I said, " Oh a debit card". He then said yeah and I told him nope, I only have savings(Total lie). Then he asks about people who pay with cash which was another odd question since he should already know how Uber/Lyft pays. His questions just continued to seem like he was sizing me up. He then started talking about needing to get money to send to his baby mama. I told him that Walmart has moneygram and it is instant, very low fee etc. He said he didn't have money to send. Then I happen to look at his drop off and it is an an area I never accept rides from at night. I subtlely opened up my 911 emergency button on my phone, unholster my 357 and lay it under my left thigh ready to at least get one shot off if something happened. Then he gets a call, says something real quiet like " Nah man, Im gonna stop now, ill hit you up after". He then says I can drop him off where we were, still a good few miles from his destination. Needless to say, I was freaked out but surprised how calm I was. I honestly think this kid was trying to see if I was worth robbing. If we denied every ride without a photo or being the named person, there would be no rides. People like this kid are why many, many drivers I know refuse any ride from particular zip codes. Have a Merry safe Christmas everyone and be careful out there.


Holy S***. If this scared you, you seriously do not need to be owning a gun.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Hope uber read s this and we activated you



UberBastid said:


> Maybe not, it is better than nothing, and it is so easy to conceal.
> I said something like that to my gunsmith and he said "22 caliber has killed more people than any other caliber. And that mini-mag load is nasty - it has a lot in common with the .380 caliber in ballistic gelatin, especially the hollow point premium ammo you use. It it not effective for ranges of more than 6 feet - but if you are that far away you shouldn't be shooting, you should be running."
> Or, as my mom once said "it's not the caliber, its the placement -- the first one to get a round into their opponents left eye is the winner." She was an outstanding shot.


Psychopath mom apple didn't fall far from the tree


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

If someone was going to mug you they'll mug you before getting into the car and at the pick up location.
At least that how robberies here work with Uber drivers.

Who know... It might be different over in america? 

Nights are always a bit more risk but that part and parcel of the job.

Easiest way to diffuse most situation and including possible scams which I think this rider was trying to commit the I'll tip you via app scam then I'll beat you up because he would of just done that. His just fishing for driver that has the ability to withdraw from the ATM or has cash on them for a scam.

The ones that drivers should be worried about is a bunch of people rushing the car with weapons and pulling you out of the car at pick up point looking to hi jack it and strip it for parts.

I've had an incident about a month ago which i thought was a bit weird. Pick up location remote and pretty much isolated part of town in a darken parking lot in a close shopping center. Got to the location no one was there a car comes out of nowhere and parks behind me. Immediately begin to realize it was probably them that order it two guys in the car just parked up behind me. I just started moving off the guys in the car drove off as well and pulled into the gas station to wait out the cancel fee  "which was across the road from the parking lot".

They can't rush a moving car and they most likely not going to try and ram the car or damage it too much. Be aware of the surroundings and react accordingly and most of all rationally. I realized in few seconds no one is out here and no one would be standing in a dark parking lot


----------



## ghs (Apr 14, 2016)

Uber drivers carry guns in the US ?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> either that or you're Canadian. Never mind, same thing.


What the heck do you have against Canadians and women??

Jeez!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

ghs said:


> Uber drivers carry guns in the US ?


Just the ones with small pee pees


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> What the heck do you have against Canadians and women??
> 
> Jeez!


Nothing Christine ... jeeze, I was yanking (pun intended) his chain. 
I love women and Kanuks equally -- they so similar. (uh oh - there I go again).
I have a half-brother who's Canadian. Love to hear him talk, eh?



ghs said:


> Uber drivers carry guns in the US ?


The truly free ones do. yes.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Nothing Christine ... jeeze, I was yanking (pun intended) his chain.
> I love women and Kanuks equally -- they so similar. (uh oh - there I go again).
> I have a half-brother who's Canadian. Love to hear him talk, eh?
> 
> The truly free ones do. yes.


Well, there you go again. 

The free ones are free to carry or not, as we please.

I choose not to. But I have no issue with God-fearing, law-abiding people packing all the firepower they want.

Christine


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, there you go again.
> 
> The free ones are free to carry or not, as we please.
> 
> ...


That's the problem. Too many carry it around like it's an extension of their manhood COUGHcompensatingCOUGH and want to whip it out at every opportunity. Responsible gun ownership shouldn't involve looking at every situation as an opportunity to brandish your weapon.

I actually had a guy wave a gun at me a few months ago on the road. (he was driving slow in the left lane, so I passed him on the right, which for whatever reason he took issue with) I'm not sure if it's due to the extra miles I'm putting in due to rideshare, but first time it's ever happened to me. First thing I did was point my dashcam at him. Funny how quickly he applied the brakes on his vehicle.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Sammi Kurr said:


> You handled that pretty good. I've been contemplating having Tasers installed IN my seats. The activate and protrude out when a button is pushed.


Lol! This post made me laugh out loud. Thanks for that.

Annoying, drunk millennial girls singing off-key in the backseat? Bzzzzz! Meathead threatening to punch your face in? Bzzzzz! Obnoxious college guy talking conspiracy politics he read on the internet? Bzzzzz!!! " Ahhhhh!! Don't tase me bro!!"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> That's the problem. Too many carry it around like it's an extension of their manhood COUGHcompensatingCOUGH and want to whip it out at every opportunity. Responsible gun ownership shouldn't involve looking at every situation as an opportunity to brandish your weapon.


You are right. Too many 'men' think that it makes them a bad ass to carry. In reality, a _true_ bad ass doesn't NEED to carry. Only us old, disabled, weak, female ... etc.
I have carried for decades ... very few people know its there. In fact, prolly I could count on one hand the number of people who know me, know that I am heavy. 
I carry ALL the time. Even at work. If I am found out, I'd be instantly fired. They'd have to. 
But, if they find out .... it will be because there are more important issues to be dealt with than the need to go job hunting again.


----------



## Scotto (Dec 6, 2018)

Trebor said:


> Holy S***. If this scared you, you seriously do not need to be owning a gun.


That was an intelligent comment. Seeing as how it wasn't you, clearly that ESP isn't working right.



ghs said:


> Uber drivers carry guns in the US ?


You're an idiot if you don't CCW.



UberBastid said:


> You are right. Too many 'men' think that it makes them a bad ass to carry. In reality, a _true_ bad ass doesn't NEED to carry. Only us old, disabled, weak, female ... etc.
> I have carried for decades ... very few people know its there. In fact, prolly I could count on one hand the number of people who know me, know that I am heavy.
> I carry ALL the time. Even at work. If I am found out, I'd be instantly fired. They'd have to.
> But, if they find out .... it will be because there are more important issues to be dealt with than the need to go job hunting again.


Exactly. It's not about being some bad ass. It's about equaling the playing field or at least having a chance. Read way too many stories about robberies, carjackings and other violence because the victim was not able to fight back. It's pretty pathetic to see all the anti gun nuts on this forum but the beauty of our Country. You can choose to or to not carry a weapon.



Immoralized said:


> If someone was going to mug you they'll mug you before getting into the car and at the pick up location.
> At least that how robberies here work with Uber drivers.
> 
> Who know... It might be different over in america?
> ...


It only registered with me because I read about it happening to another driver here awhile back. They took his car and belongings. He was stabbed in his side. I know drivers that wont even go into some of these neighborhoods because the chumps who do shit like that. I get thanked at times for picking some of my regulars up. Same story with Lyft, they will have 4 or 5 cancel after accepting. Some are against guns, good for them. That's their right to not own one. Some of us choose to. Someone mentioned the recoil from a 357 LOL No recoil issues. If it was a 44 mag, maybe but this baby is as smooth as a 380. The posters who try to insult manhood etc <Yawn> Yep, you got me. Hell, maybe an AR15 can be stored on the drivers side door as well so we have extra back fire power in case there's a gang shoot out. I'll have to look into that. Have a Merry Armed Christmas everyone, even you trolls.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Scotto said:


> That was an intelligent comment. Seeing as how it wasn't you, clearly that ESP isn't working right.
> 
> You're an idiot if you don't CCW.
> 
> ...


You got to protect number 1 because no one else will. A lot of drivers get into a situation out there that are completely unprepared for and can turn against them in just a few seconds. Which is all you really get is a few seconds to react to situation and making the right choice is always the most difficult thing in the world.

I'm pretty confident in my own hand to hand combat ability and if I need a bit of back up a six inch blade is always within reach to even the odds a bit if required. In Oz it relatively fire arms free so not a high chance of anyone packing heat on them. Otherwise I would probably be packing heat myself legally as a security operator with the appropriate licenses protecting an asset which is the car.

Got desperate people everywhere and Rideshare drivers are easy targets because most of the scum thinks everyone that drives are helpless sheeps.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Scotto said:


> maybe an AR15 can be stored on the drivers side door as well so we have extra back fire power in case there's a gang shoot out.


Yeah, good luck with getting that out quickly.

What are the odds that a person is going to want to get involved in a shootout? Instead, I don't know, just driving away?


----------



## D713 (Nov 15, 2018)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> What about a revolver that fires .410 shotgun shells?
> 
> The video below is rather compelling.
> 
> ...


A judge is only good for showing off and shooting snakes.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Trebor said:


> Holy S***. If this scared you, you seriously do not need to be owning a gun.


This sort of small-minded thinking is persistent and wrong. Having almost been a victim in a violent crime does not disqualify someone from wanting to carry a gun. This is akin to having a grease fire in your kitchen, which you put out by putting a lid on the pan and then buy a fire extinguisher the next day. Your attempt to belittle someone for being scared by a stranger's creepy behavior is disgusting.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Just the ones with small pee pees


If you know how waving a penis at a criminal will stop an attack I'd like to know. Idiots like you just loooove to trot out this bit of stupidity every time firearms are mentioned.


----------



## Sammi Kurr (May 10, 2017)

mrpjfresh said:


> Lol! This post made me laugh out loud. Thanks for that.
> 
> Annoying, drunk millennial girls singing off-key in the backseat? Bzzzzz! Meathead threatening to punch your face in? Bzzzzz! Obnoxious college guy talking conspiracy politics he read on the internet? Bzzzzz!!! " Ahhhhh!! Don't tase me bro!!"


Well that's a bit extreme though qouldbe convenient in moderation. I mean when you unknowingly let a LA gang member in your car and her grabs your phone off it's holder and tells you where to drive rather than following the navigation..... ZAP....


----------

